# Useless gizmos and gadgets



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

here's the list from the S_K_Y_M_A_L_L catalog

10 Reasons We're Doomed: SkyMall Edition

Luc H


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Les actually brought home one of those hot dog toaster deals. That thing was a waste of space and I tossed it! lol He is the gadget man! I don't want a lot of gadgets that only do one thing taking up space in my kitchen. I need that space for pots, pans, cookbooks, bowls, etc.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

My favorite POS useless gadget:

Van Vacter Avocado Knife Product&

shel


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Whatabout that pizza reheating thing which spins a frozen pizza slowly under a broiler or heatlamp?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Kuan, I don't think I need that one. Frozen pizza.......blech!


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I am the gadget queen which is why I avoid looking at these types of catalogues. Anymore gadgets and I will have to buy a bigger house.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I love gadgets, but after years of collecting, I have begun to cull the collection. Why in heaven's name I bought one of those apple segmenter/corer thingies, I have no clue- but it's headed for Goodwill or some other charity. Howevever, I'm in the market for a tart-lifter. Guess gadgets are part of my genome.


----------



## talkinfood (Oct 31, 2007)

OK...OK... pre-decorated Christmas tree. That is just wrong and lazy in every way possible! That's what helps build the Christmas spirit...IMO. Yea, those are really unnecessary items. Haha:lol:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

So, in what catagory does a plastic or aluminum "tree" fall? Are they gadhets/gizmos or something the whole family can enjoy snapping together.

shel


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm ... don't quite see the Freddie Mercury action figure as a "gadget," ....... seems pretty bizarre, actually, this many years after his death - BUT NOT AS BIZARRE AS THE FREAKISHLY SCARY ELVIS ANIMITRON !!!! Sorry, didn't mean to get carried away  I can very honestly say I own none of those products...LOL I still love Freddie and Queen's music, though....


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

haha! Skymall is one of my favorite things about flying. I am seriously going to get me one of those adult size onezies.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

So that's what pimps and his "ladies" wear nowadays?


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

hmmm sexy (GAG!)

Luc H.


----------



## tsade (Nov 26, 2007)

The PJ pimp and the guitar guy made me laugh alot haha, i would but one of thos elvis things and put it out for halloween HAHAH. Also could the pickup chair guys fake there enthusiasm anymore?


----------

